# How is your Geography ?



## IrishGunner (11 Feb 2008)

So how good are you at Geography ?

Some places I never even heard of ?


----------



## ajapale (11 Feb 2008)

Addictive!


----------



## MrMan (11 Feb 2008)

> So how good are you at Geography ?



It's alot better now thanks


----------



## Caveat (11 Feb 2008)

Very good - but nigh on impossible to get max. points due to resolution/mouse etc.


----------



## Simeon (11 Feb 2008)

MrMan said:


> It's alot better now thanks


I'm sure I was right on a few of these. Do plate tectonics come into play by any chance. Riveting none the less.


----------



## Simeon (11 Feb 2008)

I now know how Michael O Leary decides where to fly to.


----------



## ci1 (11 Feb 2008)

Addictive is right...thought I was better at Geography tho   :-(


----------



## Purple (11 Feb 2008)

Addictive? Very!
Score 110. I thought I would do better!


----------



## oopsbuddy (11 Feb 2008)

Echo both of those comments above!!


----------



## swordshead (11 Feb 2008)

Anyone get past level 4- world cities medium? Im terrible..


----------



## MrMan (11 Feb 2008)

got onto level 8 with only 101 points don't see myself beating purples score, but at least I'm learning while on the job.


----------



## dodo (11 Feb 2008)

I didn't seem to have that problem, got all right first time,I do have the top of the range mouse though


Caveat said:


> Very good - but nigh on impossible to get max. points due to resolution/mouse etc.


----------



## Caveat (11 Feb 2008)

dodo said:


> I didn't seem to have that problem, got all right first time,I do have the top of the range mouse though


 
Really?

So when locating/clicking on e.g. Dublin, your co-ordinates were 'ground zero' or thereabouts?


----------



## Purple (11 Feb 2008)

Caveat said:


> Really?
> 
> So when locating/clicking on e.g. Dublin, your co-ordinates were 'ground zero' or thereabouts?


 Maybe dodo has a 128" screen?


----------



## MrMan (12 Feb 2008)

has anyone completed it?


----------



## Seagull (12 Feb 2008)

Made it as far as level 10. Final score 111.


----------



## MrMan (12 Feb 2008)

Got to 10 as well made it to 110, addictive in the extreme!


----------



## Teabag (13 Feb 2008)

I got to 12 (of 12) but failed miserably on last round. That was my second attempt. Some lucky guesses !


----------



## tallpaul (13 Feb 2008)

113 after Level 10. Highly addictive. Galway was the only Irish answer I got asked. Closest I got was 33km... 

You would probably need a huge screen to get consistently accurate scores.


----------



## Purple (14 Feb 2008)

I tried this again last night in work (I had an hour to kill while waiting for a phone call) 
I got 117 but I suspect that luck played a part in that.


----------



## Guest127 (15 Feb 2008)

I got galway once and two dublin ones but its very hard to get it exactly right with the mouse.


----------



## so-crates (23 Feb 2008)

114 on level 10 first time in but I see that purple has upped the bar, I'm going to have to go back in! Titchy map, they could do with blowing it up a bit, I kept clicking on the Czech Republic when I meant to hit Switzerland!


----------

